

The Tone Analyzer - hunglee2
https://tone-analyzer-demo.mybluemix.net/

======
DougMerritt
On clicking I find:

Tone Analyzer (IBM Watson Developer Cloud)

The Tone Analyzer service uses linguistic analysis to detect emotional tones,
social propensities, and writing styles in written communication. Then it
offers suggestions to help the writer improve their intended language tones.

It detects three types of tones, including emotions (negative emotions,
cheerfulness, anger), social propensities (open, agreeable, and
conscientious), and writing styles (analytical, confident and tentative) from
people’s writings.

~~~
_delirium
I.e. it's a hosted sentiment-analysis engine.

Most existing sentiment-analysis engines have quite poor accuracy, so it could
be useful to have another entrant. I might try this out.

